# G13 Pineapple express YIELDS



## deza (Apr 19, 2012)

Can ppl post up there dry yields of this strain I'm curious to see if it's a heavy yielder or a waste of time..


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 19, 2012)

5.5 oz 12-12 from seed.


----------



## semor90 (Apr 19, 2012)

Goddamn 5ozs. I cant wait to get my seeds from the tude!


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll try get some pics up tomorrow. She was done with a blueberry gum.. Yielded slightly less but a better smoke I think.

Both are lovely though, BBG is a much richer more intense flavour, highs are similar, BBG edges it slightly, nice body/head balance


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 19, 2012)

deza the PE is getting some really good reviews and the yields seem to be average to slightly heavy.

I have not grown this one but I am also eying this strain and can't find much negative about it.


----------



## deza (Apr 19, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> 5.5 oz 12-12 from seed.


Wow that's good. Hydro? Tell us on ur setup and method


----------



## 806KING (Apr 19, 2012)

check out this one kinda old but take a look
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/344359-pineapple-express-g13-labs-seed.html?highlight=WATERFARM+pineapple+express


----------



## semor90 (Apr 19, 2012)

and right now on attitude you get 3 free White Widow seeds if you buy any g13 pack.


----------



## deza (Apr 20, 2012)

semor90 said:


> and right now on attitude you get 3 free White Widow seeds if you buy any g13 pack.


It's supposed to be 3 cheese seeds unless I'm mistaken


----------



## MysticMorris (Apr 20, 2012)

I havent grown it yet, but from all the reading I did before buying the seeds I thought it sounded like a good reliable yeilder, slightly above average. And I too struggled to find anything negative about it, suggesting it's fairly stable and easy to grow.


----------



## acidbox420 (Apr 20, 2012)

G13 PE i liked alot im prolly gonna do some my next round shit taste amazing when i ran it in soil but in coco it seemed to lose alot of it's flavor maybe it was my inexperience with the medium at the time but she still put on weight i couldnt find a good pic when she was ready for chop but this should tell ya she's no slouch 

this was in coco







Edit:Almost posted this twice cause im to high to see the second page lol thought it deleted my fucking post, Happy 420 EVERYONE!!


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 20, 2012)

there's discounts all over the show 

breedersboutique.com is doing a 420 promo code 50% off
just got me some dog and engineers dream

attitude has the usual freebies + you can get qush if you buy some tga and also there is a 420 code

herbies has got http://www.herbiespicknmixseeds.com/offers

http://www.seaofseeds.com/promotions.php

happy 420 guys 

here's a shot of the g13 labs..


----------



## semor90 (Apr 20, 2012)

deza said:


> It's supposed to be 3 cheese seeds unless I'm mistaken


They Updated the site and they were having server problems so switched back to the old one. The new Promo is 3 White Widow w/ any g13 labs pack, when they switch the site back to the new format you will see it. Happy 420 EVERYONE!


----------



## cary schellie (Apr 20, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> 5.5 oz 12-12 from seed.


this dudes full of shit, 12/12 from seed is bullshit too


----------



## cary schellie (Apr 20, 2012)

maybe 5.5 of wet


----------



## iNUPE (Apr 20, 2012)

judging from the picture he posted.. 5.5 is very possible


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 20, 2012)

after 9 days drying 









I fucked up and didn't reset the scale with the bowl on - but I weighed the bowl after an it was 155g 
I can take a picture of that too if you like.. just to prove you wrong some more.


316g - 155g = 161g = 5.75 oz


It still dried a bit more after this.


you're quite a mouthy little cunt.. just becuase you failed at something doesn't make it shit mate..


i'm just looking for the picture that del did where he got 1.8kg wet off a single plant 12-12 from seed..


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 20, 2012)

Pe again - this was when it was still wet


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 20, 2012)

uh yeah............. so shit mate... dumbass



> del66666 's bubblegum monster
> 
> *** this belongs to del66666 https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread.html


----------



## alonefarmer420 (Apr 20, 2012)

nice job on that grow and you dont have to prove yourself to that dick head you know the numbers.
i yielded almost a quarter-pound off one plant under a 150w hps before.


----------



## ULMResearch (Apr 20, 2012)

Convinced me to order a 5 pack of fem G13 Pineapple Express. Pick and mixed another to get the 420 promo a second time plus the 3 fem G13 White Widows. Hell yeah, thanks for the info in this thread. Gives me a solid strain to grow while looking for Querkle and Qush mothers!


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks guys

Pisses me off when knobheads who are obviously just shit at growing try and call you out.. I have no reason to lie.. if I yielded less that is the amount I would put down. Ok maybe my little kitchen scale is a bit shit and might be a few g out here and there.. but
I had the two of them under a 400w, combined was just over 10oz that's still only like 0.75gpw don't know what is so unbelievable about that :/ he's obviously just a moron

Won't bite anymore.. I'm done with him +ignore.



alonefarmer420 said:


> nice job on that grow and you dont have to prove yourself to that dick head you know the numbers.
> i yielded almost a quarter-pound off one plant under a 150w hps before.





iNUPE said:


> judging from the picture he posted.. 5.5 is very possible


----------



## MysticMorris (Apr 20, 2012)

Problem is many inexperienced growers get an ounce +/- a plant, and dont try and better their results thinking that is normal and that higher yeilds are pub-talk. I can believe that yeild from a good grower, and one day I expect that sort of yeild from my plants.


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 20, 2012)

I've grown G13 labs pineapple express several times. It yields average-slightly above average. 

Great buds. If only they smelled like pineapple this would be the best strain ever. Wish it had a different name.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 20, 2012)

cary schellie said:


> this dudes full of shit, 12/12 from seed is bullshit too


Chode! Learn how to grow. Those numbers are very believable. 

Whats not believable is how fucking stupid you must be to post an ignorant post like you did.


----------



## cary schellie (Apr 21, 2012)

learn how to grow? any good grower will tell you 12/12 is bull shit, and why do you guys sound so stupid, mate and pal. Sounds like how two gay guys talk to each other.


----------



## cary schellie (Apr 21, 2012)

sorry not trying to start trouble or fuck your tread, if you got that much you got me beat, im glad it worked out for you, To me it looked like a 3-5 gallon pot and compared to that it looked like 2 1/2 oz at the most. I tried a plant a 12/12 from seed and after a few weeks yanked it, its unnatural and for me a waste

btw, why get so mad, if you know you really done what you say why worry what I say


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 21, 2012)

cary schellie said:


> sorry not trying to start trouble or fuck your tread, if you got that much you got me beat, im glad it worked out for you, To me it looked like a 3-5 gallon pot and compared to that it looked like 2 1/2 oz at the most. I tried a plant a 12/12 from seed and after a few weeks yanked it, its unnatural and for me a waste
> 
> btw, why get so mad, if you know you really done what you say why worry what I say


WTF is a 12/12?


----------



## cary schellie (Apr 21, 2012)

putting a seed in the flower cycle from the start. Instead of putting a seedling or a vegging plant in 18-24 hours the go right to 12 hours light. Its just so hard for me to believe people are getting 10 zips from autos and 5 oz's from 12/12. Id like to get whatever nutes they are using


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 21, 2012)

I had to un-ignore you to see what moronic ignorant fucking thing you'd say next. It's like watching a car accident you can't look away.

It's a 6L airpot with the insert set higher, so it's actually only about 4L which is less than a gallon.

Unnatural? Are you that stupid that you do not realise that all along Equator people receive 12 hours of sunlight and 12 hours of darkness constantly? Do you also not realise that cannabis grows naturally in these places? 

It still amazes me how stupid and ignorant people like you are.

I bet you are one of these people that veg for 2-3 weeks, if you understand basic botany you'd realise 12-12 is essentially the same thing except I'm just paying for 6 hours less electricity a day (I admit they may grow slightly faster with the extra light - however I already have 4 foot trees using this method I do not need them bigger than that).. Even on 12-12 from seed the plant will only flower once mature enough, which in my experience is anything from 2-5 weeks more than enough veg time for my needs, as you can see from my results.

Crawl back under your rock troll, you've been called out, it's obvious you don't know what you are talking about or how to grow.




cary schellie said:


> sorry not trying to start trouble or fuck your tread, if you got that much you got me beat, im glad it worked out for you, To me it looked like a 3-5 gallon pot and compared to that it looked like 2 1/2 oz at the most. I tried a plant a 12/12 from seed and after a few weeks yanked it, its unnatural and for me a waste
> 
> btw, why get so mad, if you know you really done what you say why worry what I say





cary schellie said:


> learn how to grow? any good grower will tell you 12/12 is bull shit, and why do you guys sound so stupid, mate and pal. Sounds like how two gay guys talk to each other.


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 21, 2012)

cary schellie said:


> putting a seed in the flower cycle from the start. Instead of putting a seedling or a vegging plant in 18-24 hours the go right to 12 hours light. Its just so hard for me to believe people are getting 10 zips from autos and 5 oz's from 12/12. Id like to get whatever nutes they are using


Ahhh. I see. Just strait flowering from seedling. 

In that case I have a hard time believing the 5z's thing. It's not a super heavy yielder. I've done 4 cycles with it. I like it, I'm not unhappy with the yield, but come on. It's not a big bud/critical/blue dream/gdp type yielding plant.


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 21, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> I had to un-ignore you to see what moronic ignorant fucking thing you'd say next. It's like watching a car accident you can't look away.
> 
> It's a 6L airpot with the insert set higher, so it's actually only about 4L which is less than a gallon.


Extremely difficult to believe that a g13 pineapple express would give you 5z using a 1g pot. I run a pretty optimized system and I'm getting a little more than half that. 

I'm running H&G nutes, with a consistent temperature, 1800ppm co2, 3g smart pots with a coco/perlite mix, and I've run the strain several times so I'm familiar with how the plant grows. I'm getting a little about 2.5z's per plant.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 21, 2012)

it is what it is, like I said I have no reason to lie.
believe what you want...


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 21, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> Extremely difficult to believe that a g13 pineapple express would give you 5z using a 1g pot. I run a pretty optimized system and I'm getting a little more than half that.
> 
> I'm running H&G nutes, with a consistent temperature, 1800ppm co2, 3g smart pots with a coco/perlite mix, and I've run the strain several times so I'm familiar with how the plant grows. I'm getting a little about 2.5z's per plant.


Yeah if you cant do it it's not possible.

NO WAY could their be other phenos that yield more.

NO WAY this guy could just be better at growing than someone else

If you 2 cant do it then it's a lie!!! I mean who has ever heard of someone getting .75 grams per watt? THATS NOT POSSIBLE RIGHT?

And 12/12 from seed is bullshit?????? HOW THE FUCK DO THEY GROW IN NATURE? Let me guess they get 24hrs of light for 2 months naturally then the sun switches to 12/12 right? LMAO

LIKE I SAID CHODES!!! Maybe you two naysayers can go start your own thread and call each other liars over your harvest weights.

Oh and thanks for actually contributing something helpful to the thread guys. lol


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 21, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Yeah if you cant do it it's not possible.
> 
> NO WAY could their be other phenos that yield more.
> 
> NO WAY this guy could just be better at growing than someone else


More? Sure. Of course. He could have a better pheno and be a better grower. Both are entirely possible. But DOUBLE the yield with the same strain in 3x smaller pots. No fucking way. Not possible. That's basically claiming he's getting around 1.5grams per watt. Not possible with this particular strain. It's just not that kind of plant. 



> If you 2 cant do it then it's a lie!!!


It's not that. I'm positive there are better growers around than me. I've met many of them. But his claim is beyond the scope of what is believable. 



> I mean who has ever heard of someone getting .75 grams per watt? THATS NOT POSSIBLE RIGHT?




Here's the lab test results of my last grow. 20% thc bud and I got around .9 grams per watt. So yes, I understand it's possible to get above .75 grams per watt. I just do not believe it's possible to get around 1.5 grams per watt with pineapple express. If you have ever grow the strain yourself, you'd understand how ridiculous that is.



> And 12/12 from seed is bullshit?????? HOW THE FUCK DO THEY GROW IN NATURE? Let me guess they get 24hrs of light for 2 months naturally then the sun switches to 12/12 right? LMAO


Oh my.... I don't even know where to begin. Yes, you can start a grow immediately with a 12/12 light cycle. 

But you do realize that days get longer and shorter based on what time of year it is right? Not every day is 12 hours of light 12 of darkness.



> LIKE I SAID CHODES!!! Maybe you two naysayers can go start your own thread and call each other liars over your harvest weights.


The only reason I disagreed is that I hate to see false information spread on these forums. Someone on these forums is about to buy these seeds. If they do, they should do it based on the truth. Not misleading claims. 



> Oh and thanks for actually contributing something helpful to the thread guys. lol


Have you actually grown this strain or are you just talking shit?


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 21, 2012)

^^ just talkin shit. I just felt compelled to argue I guess. This is an honest answer no attitude in this post.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 21, 2012)

i got some pe hope to run it soon


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 21, 2012)

throwdo said:


> i got some pe hope to run it soon


It gives off some great bud. You'll like it. 

When you do grow it, you're going to want to start bracing the branches early in flowering. That'll maximize it. The branches are pretty thin and usually won't support the buds by the end of flowering. Buy supporting them early you'll allow the plant to spend it's energy to give you bigger buds rather than spending that energy to support the buds.


----------



## TheOrganic (Apr 21, 2012)

My yields were pretty good with PE. I never weighed dry yield but top bud was was as big as a pop can. Scrogging some right now and yield looking good so far.


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 21, 2012)

TheOrganic said:


> My yields were pretty good with PE. I never weighed dry yield but top bud was was as big as a pop can. Scrogging some right now and yield looking good so far.


Good call. PE is a prime candidate for scrog.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 21, 2012)

when did it ever become 1.5g per watt? it was clearly stated that it was 0.75gpw and that was 2 different strains combined, container size has nothing to do with gpw calculations.

do you even know what an airpot is or what it does? - they work - well. 
I'm still thinking of going into even smaller pots.
my 4L pots have 4 foot trees in them right now, I have had to tie them down to about 3. That's also 12-12 from seed. Yes they are leggy strains, but the PE and BBG (bbg was a bit) weren't, and even they were 3 foot

Edit: btw if it was 1.5gpw I was claiming to get that would mean I was claiming to get 10oz per plant genius.. which I never did



Dan Kone said:


> I just do not believe it's possible to get around 1.5 grams per watt with pineapple express. If you have ever grow the strain yourself, you'd understand how ridiculous that is.


----------



## Goldowitz (Apr 21, 2012)

I am a week away from cutting my first PE. I only started with one free seed that I got from the tude. IDK anything about the different phenos, but mine smell like tropical skittles. The yield appears good for the height, but my pheno is on the short side. They are about 60% the height of my WW. IDK how dense the buds are or how strong the high is yet, but is has great bag appeal.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 22, 2012)

hey nice results mantiszn. a lot of people tend to forget that just because you start a seed from 12/12 doesn't mean it automatically flowers from day one. whether it be a plant growing from a veg to flower cycle or even with autos the roots still grows 2-3wks before it actually start to flower. 
as for the PE i think it's pheno dependant. i have one going atm and it looks nothing like the pics i am seeing in this thread. mine is extra leafy and really did not stretch that much. i am going to have to go in the bag and try to find one like some in this thread. thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread and sending good vibes to you all.


----------



## deza (Apr 22, 2012)

I got a GDP male should I cross it with the PE fem?


----------



## dirtysouth420 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey guys but i def believe his statement of 5oz or more. Take a look at this thread http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=pineapple%20express%20g-13%20labs%20seed%20to%20harvest%20&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.rollitup.org%2Fgrow-journals%2F344359-pineapple-express-g13-labs-seed.html&ei=mpWUT6WiEoXS2gXO9tzoBA&usg=AFQjCNF8c1A0SLNjLk-dxdBkf8OQkOLyZw&cad=rja he uses one nute and one nute only gh flora nova bloom. Pretty awesome if you ask me. Just cant wait for my local store to open on tuesday morning to start one of these and compare it to my flood and drain setup!!!!


----------



## deza (Apr 23, 2012)

The guy said he got 10oz from a pineapple express from 12/12 from seed. Sounds like a lie to me


----------



## del66666 (Apr 23, 2012)

deza said:


> The guy said he got 10oz from a pineapple express from 12/12 from seed. Sounds like a lie to me


who said they got 10 oz dry off 1 plant 12-12 from seed.......

this is a bubblegum 12-12 from seed 1709g wet weight.........


----------



## dirtysouth420 (Apr 23, 2012)

del66666 said:


> who said they got 10 oz dry off 1 plant 12-12 from seed.......
> 
> this is a bubblegum 12-12 from seed 1709g wet weight.........


Very nice!!! i Believe i saw these pics in scottyballs thread if im correct. Very nicely done. Those are some dense heavy buds!!!


----------



## del66666 (Apr 23, 2012)

dirtysouth420 said:


> Very nice!!! i Believe i saw these pics in scottyballs thread if im correct. Very nicely done. Those are some dense heavy buds!!!


yeah im sure you did ive posted my pics around a bit............best get some new pics i guess


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 23, 2012)

No one said 10oz off one pineapple plant, maybe get yourself some remedial reading lessons.

Del, hope you don't mind me flashing those pics of yours around, always make sure your name is on it 



deza said:


> The guy said he got 10oz from a pineapple express from 12/12 from seed. Sounds like a lie to me


----------



## del66666 (Apr 23, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> No one said 10oz off one pineapple plant, maybe get yourself some remedial reading lessons.
> 
> Del, hope you don't mind me flashing those pics of yours around, always make sure your name is on it


lol no mate we know you like flashing.............


----------



## Deemster (May 6, 2012)

Here's my pineapple express at day 46 of flowering. It's my favorite plant so far. Just had the one free bean from attitude. Next grow may well be a SCORG of all PE. I just know it's gonna be some killer smoke.


----------



## Dan Kone (May 6, 2012)

Deemster said:


> Here's my pineapple express at day 46 of flowering. It's my favorite plant so far. Just had the one free bean from attitude. Next grow may well be a SCORG of all PE. I just know it's gonna be some killer smoke.
> 
> View attachment 2157190View attachment 2157191


Yep. You'll love the buds. They are fantastic.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 6, 2012)

Goldowitz said:


> I am a week away from cutting my first PE. I only started with one free seed that I got from the tude. IDK anything about the different phenos, but mine smell like tropical skittles. The yield appears good for the height, but my pheno is on the short side. They are about 60% the height of my WW. IDK how dense the buds are or how strong the high is yet, but is has great bag appeal.


Mine smells exactly like skittles too.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (May 7, 2012)

4 0z from 5 gal pot from seed good strain


----------



## cannav0re (Aug 26, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> I'll try get some pics up tomorrow. She was done with a blueberry gum.. Yielded slightly less but a better smoke I think.
> 
> Both are lovely though, BBG is a much richer more intense flavour, highs are similar, BBG edges it slightly, nice body/head balance



is BBG a strain? what's the name?


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 26, 2012)

Blueberry gum from G13 labs.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2012)

looks exactly like the G13PE my buddy just grew but with a better trim job. 

he dropped me off a clone a few weeks ago, as soon as her cutting takes root i'm going to flower her. can't wait.

he gave me an absurd estimate for how quickly she finishes, looking forward to see if i get about the same flower time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2012)

and 5.5 ounces from a seed put in 12/12 right away in a 1 gallon pot is kind of LOL. i mean, look at this:

unless each of these nugs weighs a half ounce dry, that is NOT 5.5 ounces.







i submit that those dried out not just a "bit more" as claimed, but rather a lot more.

can anyone else here tell a similar tale of 5.5 ounces out of a 1 gallon container, or is this guy the best grower to ever roam these parts?


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 26, 2012)

the main cola on the left was just over 20g dried..
believe what you want don't really care..

Still have about an oz left of it.. and that picture was posted in april..











UncleBuck said:


> and 5.5 ounces from a seed put in 12/12 right away in a 1 gallon pot is kind of LOL. i mean, look at this:
> 
> unless each of these nugs weighs a half ounce dry, that is NOT 5.5 ounces.
> 
> ...


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 26, 2012)

His scale is a square meter


----------



## resinousflowers (Aug 26, 2012)

mine hermed because of heat stress,,,fucking summer.


----------



## resinousflowers (Aug 26, 2012)

del66666 said:


> who said they got 10 oz dry off 1 plant 12-12 from seed.......
> 
> this is a bubblegum 12-12 from seed 1709g wet weight.........


lots of bud,,,looks like shit quality tho.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and 5.5 ounces from a seed put in 12/12 right away in a 1 gallon pot is kind of LOL. i mean, look at this:
> 
> unless each of these nugs weighs a half ounce dry, that is NOT 5.5 ounces.
> 
> ...


looks more like 31.6 grams than 316 grams looks to me dude don't now how to read a scale it says 31'6 which seems to me it should be 31.6 those nugs would need to be as dense as iron to wheigh 316 grams. lol


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 26, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> the main cola on the left was just over 20g dried..
> believe what you want don't really care..
> 
> Still have about an oz left of it.. and that picture was posted in april..


so post a pic of your ounce on your scale.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 26, 2012)

the heaviest nug there is 10g the lightest is 6
seems to be about a 1/5th of what was in the bowl originally.. don't know what is so difficult for people to comprehend.. nugs are/were dense as hell.

fuckwits..

people seem to have this holier than fucken thou attitude that if they have not been able to accomplish something it must be impossible and the person must be a liar.. so politely go fuck yourself


----------



## Rising Moon (Aug 26, 2012)

I just ran out 4 G-13 Pineapple Express Auto's. My first time growing Autos. and it was a fun experiment.

After seeing how nice these turned out, I am very curious to try the non Auto version.

I had 4 different Phenos, and one was just awesome, very Kushy and fuel smelling.


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 26, 2012)

My Pineapple Express was freebie from the Attitude, so I wasn't expecting much.
I was wrong though, as it did very well for me.
I don't own a scale, since I only grow for myself, but she yielded nicely.
Here's a pic of her a couple of weeks before harvest, to give you an idea.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 26, 2012)

G13 Pineapple Express, yields are good smell/taste are great. Me likey this strain.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 26, 2012)

didn't tare the plastic bowl.
its 316g including the bowl which is 155g
316g - 155g = 161g

both of you seem rather quiet now.. nothing to say.. lol

I know it's a shit picture.. and it doesn't look like much.. but like said before, I have no reason to lie.
scale is a kitchen scale only accurate to the g, but it seems to work fine when baking cakes..

also those two plants were both under a 400w so were effectively getting 200w each.. which means still fell short of the 1gpw
don't see what is so unbelievable..



bluntmassa1 said:


> looks more like 31.6 grams than 316 grams looks to me dude don't now how to read a scale it says 31'6 which seems to me it should be 31.6 those nugs would need to be as dense as iron to wheigh 316 grams. lol


----------



## Laney (Aug 26, 2012)

What size superroots air pots? I just bought a bunch.


----------



## grassified (Aug 26, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> WTF is a 12/12?



over 6k posts and doesn't know what 12/12 is...

This folks is whats WRONG with this community!


Laney said:


> What size superroots air pots? I just bought a bunch.


Lol airpots cost about 10 bucks a piece, what a rip off!


----------



## Laney (Aug 26, 2012)

Actually, I got a great deal. I paid $4.50 each for 11 2-gallon pots. They're reusable and look to be very sturdy. I expect that I will get my $50 worth, lol.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 27, 2012)

Think you guys I'm the states get ripped on the airports. Probably shipping costs etc.

Think paid about £1.5 for those.. and they have lasted nearly 2 years and they are still Iin perfect condition. 

And the results.. well as you can see people call you a liar saying that you can't yield as much as you do in them. 



grassified said:


> over 6k posts and doesn't know what 12/12 is...
> 
> This folks is whats WRONG with this community!
> 
> ...


----------



## cannav0re (Aug 28, 2012)

thanks for the answer *NightbirdX*


----------



## cannav0re (Aug 28, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> the main cola on the left was just over 20g dried..
> believe what you want don't really care..
> 
> Still have about an oz left of it.. and that picture was posted in april..




Wow... were they grown at the same time? so the blueberry yielded much more..? did the blueberry's main cola natural grew that much taller than the rest of it's branches? or did u somehow made the main cola that tall?


----------



## cannav0re (Aug 28, 2012)

blueberry gum is not listed on leafly.org. wanted to read some reviews on it and read about the effects.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Aug 28, 2012)

G 13 labs PE is a good yielder... its a C99 hybrid with soem trainwreck inthere too it only takes about 8 weeks to flower and was a great yielder for me and my friends both. its a great yielder for a sativa heavy plant that floweres fast and has a high quality end product with high demand. just doesnt give me my fav high... i dont know why as its ALOT of people fav strain. i just prefer OG kush or Grape ape for the effects over the Pineapple Express. unmistakable flavor and scent too BTW.


----------



## ganjalibera (Sep 4, 2012)

great job dude, i wish i could get 5.5 oz from one girl at 12/12 from start 
what nutes did you use?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 4, 2012)

coco + canna + airpots
Also 400w just for the two plants

Also only saw pistils after about 3-4 weeks.. still consider this veg time even at 12-12



ganjalibera said:


> great job dude, i wish i could get 5.5 oz from one girl at 12/12 from start
> what nutes did you use?


----------



## ganjalibera (Sep 4, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> coco + canna + airpots
> Also 400w just for the two plants
> 
> Also only saw pistils after about 3-4 weeks.. still consider this veg time even at 12-12


I assume coco is the medium and canna the nutes. I never used any of those three items but it seems you've got your set up right, especially when going 12/12 from the beginning, which I've tried before under 600w hps but without getting such a nice yield. is coco so much better than soil? the pots look interesting too.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 4, 2012)

correct, coco coir is the medium.
http://www.canna-uk.com/coco_professional_plus

canna a + b is the two part coco specific solution
http://www.canna-uk.com/coco_a_b

it's a uk based product that is sold throughout europe, some places in US sell them but tend to be at higher prices due to import/export costs
there's plenty alternatives out there though.. 
essentially because the medium is inert it is classified as "hydro" but personally think it bridges the gap between a full blown hydro system (yield) and a complete soil system (taste).. just my opinion though... others may and probably will disagree.

When switching from soil to coco the growth and yield increase was incredible, however did notice a slight decrease in the taste.

there's also a couple of threads on here if you have any questions..

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/163510-coco-growers-unite.html
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread.html




ganjalibera said:


> I assume coco is the medium and canna the nutes. I never used any of those three items but it seems you've got your set up right, especially when going 12/12 from the beginning, which I've tried before under 600w hps but without getting such a nice yield. is coco so much better than soil? the pots look interesting too.


----------



## blissfest (Sep 4, 2012)

I took just over 3 elbows off a 5 pack of Pineapple Express, it's a very big yielding strain, I still have the best one in the stable.


----------



## ganjalibera (Sep 5, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> correct, coco coir is the medium.
> http://www.canna-uk.com/coco_professional_plus
> 
> canna a + b is the two part coco specific solution
> ...


I had been curious about coco for a while but never dared trying it. Good to know that, for once, something's cheaper in europe than the US and didn't know about the loss of some of the taste either, but I'm even more intrigued now after you told me about the evident increase in yield 
thank you for the useful info, much appreciated.


----------



## rleezx (Sep 5, 2012)

i call BS on 10 zips...wait month for it to really dry and it will be half that at most


----------



## ace720 (Sep 5, 2012)

rleezx said:


> i call BS on 10 zips...wait month for it to really dry and it will be half that at most


yeah im with you on that one "BS" i think. that didnt look NOTHING like a 5oz plant nor do i think you can do it with a 400 from 12/12
i know what del do and love to watch that shit but i cant believe this


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 5, 2012)

Good for you guys.. the fact of the matter is its 5 months later and I still have over an oz of pineapple and an oz of blueberry that I'm still puffing on. 5 Months cure is delicious.

I'll say it one last time then I'm unsubbin, I have no reason to lie, but Anyways thanks for the compliments. I know 0.75 grams per watt must be impossible for you guys to achieve as this is so unbelievable lol.


----------



## jesicalorren (Sep 6, 2012)

dont call bs on one plant having that much !!!! i swear i saw a 5 ft tall plant that ended up dry with 20 oz on it , my boy was using coco 5 gal airpots and advanced nutrients, just cuz u never seen it dosent mean its not possible.... i swear!!


----------



## Botwin1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol. Anyone who believes that pic is 5.5 ounces has never weighed marijuana on a scale before. Gotta love Internet yields.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 24, 2012)

woaw, so glad I forgot to unsub, found another picture that was with the others.

this is really not rocket science guys, I know how difficult it is for some of you to add numbers like 1 + 1 or 2 + 2... but here it is

Jars are 0.5L and 1L ... the 0.5L holds at least 1 OZ and the 1L holds at least 2 OZ

The stuff that was left over in the bowl went into (and filled) another 1L jar.. see if your minuscule minds can calculate the numbers..



for those of you not smart enough... 1 + 1 + 1 + 2 + 2 + 2 + 2 = 11 oz
that was from both plants.

so suck a fucking chode you cunts

lolololololol

k thnx bye.


----------



## Forged (Dec 8, 2012)

My very first grow using 3g smart pots, 400w mh/hps, FF Ocean Soil, FF nutes; 5 week veg at 18/6, topped and mild scrog. I got a little over 4oz dried.

Top these after 6th node
Good for scrog
very compact
not too many leafs
didnt stretch much
nugs were super dense (15g tops were common)
fruity smell with a hint of skunk

ScottyBalls is an awesome grower, hes been at it 15+ years. He is able to hit 10+ oz on one plant with topping and a lot of scrogging in a waterfarm with a 400w hps. 

Its all about room conditions and how much time and work you want to put into the girl. If you do it close to perfect, 8-10oz is very doable. You half ass it, be happy with 1-2oz.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 8, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> didn't tare the plastic bowl.
> its 316g including the bowl which is 155g
> 316g - 155g = _*161g*_
> 
> ...





mantiszn said:


> woaw, so glad I forgot to unsub, found another picture that was with the others.
> 
> this is really not rocket science guys, I know how difficult it is for some of you to add numbers like 1 + 1 or 2 + 2... but here it is
> 
> ...


161/28 = 5.75 ounces

so you tell us that there were 5.75 ounces of weed in that bowl.

then you tell us that you put what was in the bowl into a 1L jar, which holds about 2 ounces or so.

so which is it? 2 ounces, or 5.75 ounces?



you caught yourself in your own lie, chode.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 8, 2012)

you fucking moron
what was left in the bowl after I had filled the jars, filled another jar
god damn you are a stupid cunt

proved wrong and you still acting like a sanctimonious piece of shit

did it take you almost 2 months to think this up?
congrats

troll on child.. troll on..

+ignore.



UncleBuck said:


> 161/28 = 5.75 ounces
> 
> so you tell us that there were 5.75 ounces of weed in that bowl.
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 8, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> you fucking moron
> what was left in the bowl after I had filled the jars, filled another jar
> god damn you are a stupid cunt
> 
> ...


of course that's what happened, child 

how does it feel getting caught in your own lie?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 8, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> * Last edited by mantiszn; 12-08-2012 at 05:06 PM.
> 
> *
> +ignore.


awwwww, poor little baby 

don't feel bad, everyone knew you were lying, i just happened to drop in today and point out the lie.

need some vagisil?


----------



## HiloReign (Dec 8, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> awwwww, poor little baby
> 
> don't feel bad, everyone knew you were lying, i just happened to drop in today and point out the lie.
> 
> need some vagisil?


Haha oh man I had the pleasure of reading through all of that. UncleBuck and his pea-brained antics never cease to make me laugh. Biggest troll ever or just an angry guy with nothing better to do?

I bet the past is a place you dwell on heavily, you sad man...


----------



## ricky6991 (Dec 8, 2012)

Just got clones of this strand... my buddy has run this same clones for 4 go arounds and have steady 4 lb yeild dry with 12 plants in 4gal ebb n flow system. 3 1kw lights in very un-setup room with no topping ect. Just lets clone veg for 4 weeks and then puts in another room for 9 weeks.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 9, 2012)

What a sad sad individual he is.. Absolutely no life at all.

By the looks of it all he posts is bullshit and politics... Can't even find a single thread where he posted pictures if his grow. 

He probably doesn't even grow.. Or he does but is just too embarrassed to post pictures of his shitty fucking plants. 

If he does actually grow he must be terrible if he can't even believe a 0.75gpw yield. Haha

keep trolling his politics and bullshit, from the looks of it in his nearly 30k posts not one is a single useful piece of information about cannabis.

Its people like him that destroy our community



HiloReign said:


> Haha oh man I had the pleasure of reading through all of that. UncleBuck and his pea-brained antics never cease to make me laugh. Biggest troll ever or just an angry guy with nothing better to do?
> 
> I bet the past is a place you dwell on heavily, you sad man...


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 9, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> What a sad sad individual he is.. Absolutely no life at all.
> 
> By the looks of it all he posts is bullshit and politics... Can't even find a single thread where he posted pictures if his grow.
> 
> ...


lol.

you're right, i have never grown a damn thing and when i did try to grow, it came out all shitty and whatnot. just embarrassing. 

i will not mention the other half a dozen people calling bullshit on your claims here because your chode tastes like magic pineapples.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 9, 2013)

Lol hahahaha I just came across and I'm so high I read all 12 pages....all I can say is I love this site,, I'm tired of the mods coming up in the thread and like deleting shit you know

Anways as long as his scales not off that "oz" easily ccould have came off 1 branch. I've had nugs that dense,
Thought I would contribute, I'm getting the strain to start cloning. Yea I know this is old
Peace


----------



## budbrain007 (Aug 14, 2013)

Didn't anyone catch his "31" gram picture a few pages back...LOL...It's CLEARLY 3.1 grams! Those are 4 or 5 small--bic lighter or smaller--sized buds.

Bud


----------



## jimdandy (Aug 14, 2013)

I didn't even read this whole thread but Im gonna put in my 2cents. I just harvested 2 PE plants under a 250hps. Vegged 4 weeks, topped for 4 mains, and flowered 10 weeks. 2 very different pheno's but combined weight of buds, and trim was right at 6 oz's. What's funny is there were two very different pheno's. One most definitely Sativa that will tear your fucking skin off your skull. The other Indica dominant with the most relaxing body buzz with somewhat a clear head. The Sativa dominant has much more plant matter, but both plants were close to each other in weight as the other was dense as hell. I will share with my friends on occasion and they love the freaking stuff. I am not sharing Indy dom as it works perfect for my physical ailments. if either of these pheno's were scrogged or vegged longer, the yield would be phenomenal!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> and 5.5 ounces from a seed put in 12/12 right away in a 1 gallon pot is kind of LOL. i mean, look at this:
> 
> unless each of these nugs weighs a half ounce dry, that is NOT 5.5 ounces.
> 
> ...


not to start any bullshit, but i have to agree. even if the buds were dense as hell, the size of them alone, along with the density still wouldn't add up to 5.5 oz.
the shit that people claim on here is so funny that it's not even funny.


----------



## iNUPE (Aug 15, 2013)

Not to beat a dead horse... but... I consistantly get 3-4 oz per plant.. and im a shitty grower that cant perfect his room conditions... so getting 5.5 for onewell grown plant is 100% believable.... end rant


----------



## jessica d (Aug 16, 2013)

i am always having trouble figuring out how ppl get such huge weights from not many buds. i have grown dense strans and it helps but weighing it wet adds alot more


----------



## kentuckyboy (Aug 16, 2013)

I grew out G13's Pineapple Express, and I think it was a solid strain. It takes some imagination to get the pineapple smell but it is there. I got around 2-2 1/2 ozs. off of mine under a 400w mh/hps. The buds were pretty dense and crystal covered. It had a couch lock high if you smoked to much. This is one of those strains that really does get better with cure time. Some strains I find don't cure up as well as others. The Cherry Puff I am smoking on now is just like the PE in that respect. It is like wine, it gets better with time! The predominant smell and taste was fruity though. It was somewhat reminiscent of pineapples with a slight skunkiness to her. She had a sativa dominant plant structure to her with spear shaped buds. You can tell that she is a hybrid though. Almost every grow I have seen of the PE was similar, so I think the chances of getting something descent is better than average.


----------



## AHoleNotherLevel420 (Aug 16, 2013)

g13s PE is good shit.. I stopped running her after 3 years.. for some reason. after cloning and cloning n cloning for like 30 gens. it decided to hermi.. so tossed her.. had 4 phenos. all great. 2 herm 2 didn't. and made some crosses with it so . its deff worthy of growing.


----------



## Yorksfinest (Sep 3, 2013)

I've just started PE and so far so good,just started flowering... Trying to post pics... Admin help lol


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 3, 2013)

My PE will be cut any day now. Wonderful, dense, frosty nugs. Just beautiful. I am a fan. I can't wait to smoke some.


----------



## Yorksfinest (Oct 6, 2013)

My G13 Pineapple Express auto flower at 33 days of flowering..


----------



## Thecouchlock (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice lookin ladies guys!!!

I can't believe people search out threads to sit there and talk shit to growers who know what they are doing!


----------



## no clue (Oct 6, 2013)

I grew one freebie seed of PE. I got just over 2oz dry. Good plant, good smoke


----------



## Yorksfinest (Oct 10, 2013)

6 days till harvest... Think I will get just over an oz..


----------



## no clue (Oct 10, 2013)

Yorksfinest said:


> View attachment 28525436 days till harvest... Think I will get just over an oz..


Your leaves are much skinnier than mine were


----------



## duudical (Mar 17, 2014)

G13 Pineapple Express on day 59 of flowering under 600wHPS. Took the pick in the veg area under T5s so the colors are true to reality  Very fruity smelling and rock hard buds. Super pretty as well!

View attachment 3026105View attachment 3026106View attachment 3026108View attachment 3026109


----------



## jessica d (Mar 17, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> My PE will be cut any day now. Wonderful, dense, frosty nugs. Just beautiful. I am a fan. I can't wait to smoke some.


gorgeous man


----------



## duudical (Mar 17, 2014)

jessica d said:


> gorgeous man


No shit right?!!!

Really nice job growing that out.


----------



## MidwesternGro (Mar 18, 2014)

I have had good luck with this strain outdoors in Northern Ohio. I am currently growing it indoors and everybody loves it.


----------



## DroidBoy (Mar 18, 2014)

just ordered some of them from g13 labs and pineapple chunk from barneys hope they are as nice as some of them pics lol when grown out


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2014)

This has got to be one of the funniest threads I've ever read on here lls :0 it's funny how people was mad at dude cus he got almost 6 zips from one plant 12/12 from seed. All I can say is step y'all growing game up fareal and stop hating. Anyways all the pix of this plant has gotten me really excited to see mines. All I can say is hope mines turns out as good as everyone else's which I sure it will cus I've found no complaints from this strain. Happy growing to everyone and even all the haters  lol


----------



## JointOperation (Mar 18, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> My PE will be cut any day now. Wonderful, dense, frosty nugs. Just beautiful. I am a fan. I can't wait to smoke some.


the pheno i got looks just like this.. fast flowering strain.. great smell and taste.. and if taken to full on ripeness.. its a great high .. i yielded about 900grams per 1000w .. i could have gotten much more.. but i didnt top them at all.. if i would have topped them a few times in veg and had like 10 tops per plant i could have gotten more like 1000-1400 per 1000w. also does very good in SOG and SCROG..


----------



## Greenhouse517 (Feb 2, 2016)

This is Two shots of the same Plant. Pineapple express. Under 1000 w light in 3 gal pot pro mix hp. In a 48x48x80 tent.


----------



## Greenhouse517 (Feb 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> This has got to be one of the funniest threads I've ever read on here lls :0 it's funny how people was mad at dude cus he got almost 6 zips from one plant 12/12 from seed. All I can say is step y'all growing game up fareal and stop hating. Anyways all the pix of this plant has gotten me really excited to see mines. All I can say is hope mines turns out as good as everyone else's which I sure it will cus I've found no complaints from this strain. Happy growing to everyone and even all the haters  lol


I agree with you. My first grow ever I got 1/2lb off two plants. Its not hard to grow, its a weed for petes sake. All you have to do is educate yourself on how to achieve max yields for your space. This is a pic of one of the two blue cheese from my first grow. Week 6 here.


----------



## Easyleesy (Jun 30, 2016)

deza said:


> The guy said he got 10oz from a pineapple express from 12/12 from seed. Sounds like a lie to me


No he didn't have a reread!


----------



## Warriorbuds (Apr 24, 2017)

He said 5.5 oz from 12/12 from seed, lmao. I ran 12/12 from seed for 8 years pal...and what he showed is NOT 5.5oz..not even wet!!!!..some people's kids!! Wtf? Lol. He can't even figure out his own scale??? Hmmmm? Lol


----------



## *BUDS (Sep 15, 2018)

mantiszn said:


> after 9 days drying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure there is 5.5oz in that bowl? Looks like about 2 oz.


----------



## *BUDS (Sep 15, 2018)




----------

